# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Na bashkoi Albasoul

## DENIS

E hapa kete teme per t'ju sqaruar disa gjera rreth Irc. albasoul.com

Tek ky nenforum mund te hapni tema apo te beni pyetjet tuaja rreth Irc.albasoul.com chat 

Irc.albasoul.com ose ndryshe internet relay chat nepermjet te cilit ju keni mundesine te futeni dhe te bashkebisedoni me shqiptaret nga vende te ndryshme te botes, me te cilet ju do komunikoni dhe do argetoheni duke kaluar caste teper te kendshme. Chati eshte i hapur 24 ore ne dit per 7 dit ne jave. (Siper keni obsionin chat 24/7 dhe mund te hyni tek #Shqiperia ose #ndihme per te mare ndihmen e duhur.) 

Per cdo pyetje qe mund te keni mund te kontaktoni operatoret tane si ktu ne kete nenforum ashtu dhe ne kanalin #ndihme ku operatoret do ju japin ndihmen e duhur.

Kanali #Sherbimet do ju hyje me shume ne pune ne lidhje me problemet qe mund te keni per te hyre ne chat. 

Ju uroj argetim sa me te kendshem

DENISI

----------

